# Sink Stopper Problem



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

My sink stopper lift rod and clevis separated from the pivot rod; the clip slid off. My 3 year old was playing around with the stopper. When I looked at the parts, I had a difficult time reconnecting the parts. It appears to me that the pivot rod is too short. I also noticed the clevis (I just looked at a diagram so now I know all the parts names!) was bent. Are these parts standard sized? Here are a few pics. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

check around..... H.D or Lowe's should have a kit that will work


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah, those parts are all pretty standard for most of the faucet manufacturers' models. It doesn't matter if the parts are bent a little, and even if they are, you can bend them back into shape yourself; they are pretty soft material. Actually, sometimes the bend is intentional, as it can give you better leverage which will make your stopper come up higher and close tighter. The bend in your picture looks intentional, so the installer probably did that on purpose.

Make sure you tighten that thumb screw really well because otherwise it will keep slipping off, rendering your pop-up rod useless. I have a faucet whose pop-up mechanism works the same way (ie with that little thumb screw) and it comes apart all the time.


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Every time I set up the parts, when I raise the rod to raise the stopper, the clip slides right off. It seems to me that the clip is shot or I need to move the piece with the multiple holes (clevis...i think) further down the pivot rod.....if that makes sense.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

First, when you raise the rod on the sink, this should close (lower) the stopper. When you push down on the rod, it raises the stopper and allows water to drain. The offset in the metal strap was intentional, since sometimes the length of the rod that controls the stopper (from the drain pipe) is too short. From under the sink. push the rod that comes from the pipe all the way down. Then connect the rod or strap that operates the stopper. Be sure to snug the thumbscrew tightly.


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

I purchased a pop up linkage set for my sink, becuase the old one (installed by prev owner) kept falling off. It was bent significantly.

It turns out the pivot rod does not reach the clevis.

Do pivot rods vary in size? It seems like a longer rod would make this install a breeze. 

I ended up bending the clevis in a (poor!) attempt to make everything fit.


----------



## noahweb (Feb 11, 2010)

I run into this problem with the pop-up assemblies all the time!

Even using matching Toto suites! (Soiree - UGH!)

I have attached two rods, using 2 clamps, and this seems to create a great DIY fix.

As for different lengths, I am sure, but usually I need something on the fly - so this works


----------



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks for the info....


ok...I'll try this, what kind of clamp do you use? (sorry if a dumb question!)


----------

